# North dakota part 3



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey all,

I am headed back out to wester nd for the 3rd time this season for about a week. Anybody know of the calling situation around Dickinson. Do they have snow and whats been working for anyone out there. Howls, serenades, prey sounds....ect? Been seeing good coyote numbers?

I am also looking to find some spots north of the bismark area. Has anybody heard if thats area has good numbers of dogs.

Just looking for tips or feedback from anybody thats been out there lately and I appreciate any and all suggestions.

Thanks and best of luck to you all this season or whats left anyway.

Jaybic

P.s. Dogslayer, on the way out to nd I would like to stop by and pick up that horseshoe you carry around!


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry Jaybic, I still need that horseshoe for a few weeks yet, but if you would like to stop by a pick up my wife, that would be fine.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I will only take your wife off your hands if you show me the "Magic Fox Ditch". I already have my own version of the "fun police/a.k.a girlfriend" but I wil do what i can for ya. :beer:

jaybic


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Jaybic,

Those areas you mention certainly hold coyotes. It's like anywhere else in the state. Some areas are better than others and within those areas are pockets that will hold very good numbers and pockets that will have few coyotes. I don't suppose anyone will give up their honey holes.

All I know from experience is that if I were in your shoes ( a minnesotan going to hunt in ND) I'd not drive all the way to Dickenson for a hunt. You are driving past many good areas.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Randy, thanks for the tip.

I had a guy who is from bismarck tell me that when I got in the are to just look for pheasant sloughs and a place to hide the car and I should find coyotes. I also have friends up near carrington and thought about trying that area.

As far and giving up honey holes, I am disappointed because I will gladly give all you guys my honey holes. There just isnt any honey in them and thats why I go to ND but I will gladly tell. 

I also know that you are an avid fox hunter and I think we should get together and make Dogslayer show us the "magic fox ditch"!

Seriously tho, I appreciate the ideas.

Jaybic


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

Jaybic,

If you are in the Carrington area I would hunt the hills by Woodworth.Real good area and keep going west to about wing area.If you go South hunt the Gackle,Streeter area.That area is Hilly with alot of Fences and people can't get in there and hunt with Pickups.If you are in the flat land areas people can RUN everything with Pickups.When there isn't much snow they can get into every field.

I look for Creek bottoms and hunt them to the end.There are some Creek bottoms you can follow them all day and never get to the end of them.Just keep hunting them into the wind.

Good luck and you are coming at the right time.Wind is going to calm down on Sunday.Going to blow the next 2 days so im got going out till Sunday.

Happy Hunting


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

I'll be heading out that way again this weekend also.Is there enough snow cover to wear the whites??


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

The farther West you go you run out of Snow.Theres no snow in the Bismarck area.Unless they got some in the last few days.Jamestown north and west for about 50 miles has good snow.South of Jamestown you run out of snow in about 20 miles.


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

Thank you much!


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

1lessdog,

Hey thanks alot,

Thats really a great bit of info and helps my confidence alot. I am familiar with the pingree and woodworth areas and I been there once so I remember the hills. I will look for the creek bottums and just keep going like you said. It makes perfect sense. I never been south of hwy 94 so I have no idea what that are is like.

I have always gone way out west and always wondered if I wasnt passing up alot of good areas along the way and didnt need to drive that far(10 hours from my house). It appears that that is the case and I am driving by alot of good country so I guess its time to get out the plat book and start looking.

Do you know if that are gets hit very hard by callers? Should I still expect decent luck or does it get pounded?

Thanks again.

Jaybic


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Snow is little to none in those areas. Just remeber to get further back then anybody has gone and do things a little better then everyone else. It has all been hit pretty hard either during tournaments or by weekend callers either expierenced or trying to learn so use a sound that is uncommon and get good on a howler.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Brad!

It helps alot. Also just got a computer so hopefully I will get some pics up sometime. I have pics of the last couple years but just now got a pc at home so I can try to post them.

good luck all.

Jaybic


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I think 1lessdog gave you some GREAT advice.

Good luck. I hope you pile them up.


----------

